# FS: Pressurized co2 setup + Hagen Plant Gro Co2 Natural System



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

1) Have a 10lb co2 bottle probably 1/2 full, with a Milwaukee co2 regulator, with a 2-way brass splitter with two bubble counters. I will include ONE co2 diffuser.

I was going to keep it, but realized I don't have anywhere to put it.

$200 firm for whole setup.


2) Hagen Plant Gro Co2 Natural System

SOLD


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

great deal! Do u have any pics? Thx!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll get some once I get home

Bottle is red. Milwaukee regulator/solenoid. Brass splitter w dual bubble counter.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i'm interested in the natural grow system...


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

ttt thanks


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

pending sale


----------

